# String Winding



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

See at about 3:00 of this video.

I can hardly wait to break a string.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ironic...I just watched that a few minutes ago. 

I read about this method in the past, tried it, and was pleased. However, I thought it might not be the best approach as others that I mentioned it to looked at me with a degree of disapproval. I feel better now...LOL


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

It's a lot easier winding them that way for my sausage fingers. Unfortunate that I can't do that with the old fender slots


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Im not convinced that its going to work for me BUT I will definitely give it a try .
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> Im not convinced that its going to work for me BUT I will definitely give it a try .
> G.


You are finally starting to mellow in your old age.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> You are finally starting to mellow in your old age.


shut up Dave !
G.

ps
welcome back.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

advantage: quick, easy and always the right # of wraps. I think it would work with slotted posts.

disadvantage: you can't do the over/under thing (first wrap above the post hole/slot and rest below). I find this critical to tuning stability (some people go further, seen it mentioned here on this forum, with the mando style loop-back, which I don't bother with).


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was thinking about that, the last loop you wind is the first one you would normally wind, so you can move that above the hole when you poke the end through.

The full loop-back, I've seen more than one versions of that. The lighter strings you could push back through the hole. What other loop-backs are there?

You could do this, too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've always wound them like that.

Two wraps on the wound strings, three on the unwound, then tighten.
Vintage slotted tuners don't work with this method.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never had any stability issues with slotted tuners on my Fenders. They stay in tune for weeks if I'm not using them much. My .008 strings get a lot of bending abuse with my B and G benders too.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

My guess is that the strings will take longer to settle this way.

You're less likely to get kinks.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> My guess is that the strings will take longer to settle this way.
> 
> You're less likely to get kinks.


If you keep things taught as you do it, and stretch them afterwards I don't see there being too much of a difference.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow. I like that method. So much easier and less frustration. 

I just changed my strings, next time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> You could do this, too.


Mando style.
I use this technique.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Mando style.
> I use this technique.


Same here, foolproof.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

That's great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

Locking tuners on the Tronical Tuners... When using tremolos you don't want to have much more than 1/2 wind. Robot tuners are so mindless. I love them. I have them on my top 4 guitars.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I far prefer Fender's vintage style, slotted tuners but when I have to string a guitar with normal tuners I use the method below and it works great:


----------

